# Is a neutered dog sterile immediately?



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

This may seem like an odd question, but is a neutered dog immediately sterile? I know in human males, a man can still get a woman pg for several more "moments" until he is cleared by a doctor as being nonfertile.

I am asking because the dachshund I rescued last October was neutered right at Christmas ( 12/22 ).

My GSD Sassy is in the middle of her first heat cycle and the last 2 days the little guy has been doing his best to mount her. Which is comical in its self. She has turned into a hoochie-flagging left and right. 

They are ok during the day, but at night is when the trouble starts. Right now he is spending alot of time in his crate. As soon as he starts I say"no" and he stops only to start again in a few minutes.

She loves to play with him and lays in front of his crate waiting for him to come out.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I would play it safe and keep them apart. I'm not entirely sure about whether they're fertile or not but I know for a fact that a neutered dog, especially a recently neutered dog, can tie with a female in heat.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think they are fertile for up to 3 weeks. 

But I remember a guy who was on this site...who said he was also supposedly not fertile...and they had the cutest little boy! 










(oh, the point to that is...better safe than sorry)


----------



## JazzyGirl (May 25, 2009)

I would think that by now, he is sterile. I had neutered a guinea pig so I could house him with my females and we were told to keep him separate for 3 weeks.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG a German Weiner!!! I don't know what that would look like!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I saw a GSD/Bassett once. Looked exactly like a GSD - head, coloring (beautiful Black & Tan), coat, tail - with VERY short legs!









While he might not be able to fertilize any eggs he could form a tie. If your girl suddenly decided she doesn't want to AFTER he's tied he could get seriously injured.

I would keep separated until she is no longer receptive.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The vas deferens, the duct which carries sperm out of the testes, is not completely removed during a neuter. There could still be sperm present in the vas deferens after the neuter, so no they are not sterile immediately. I have heard different sources give different amounts of time from a few days up to a month before they are sterile.


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI saw a GSD/Bassett once. Looked exactly like a GSD - head, coloring (beautiful Black & Tan), coat, tail - with VERY short legs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses. I am keeping them apart except when I can watch both of them together.

I called the ASPCA-where he was neutered and the receptionist said she didn't know, but would have the vet call me. I am still waiting.









My neighbor once had a dog that was named Misty-who was a shepherd mixed with a short legged dog. We use to say stand up Misty-oh you are standing! When the grass was long-you couldn't tell whether she was standing or lying down. Based on her body shape I always thought one of the parents had to be a corgi.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

"I am keeping them apart except when I can watch both of them together."

Oh what an optomist you are! Keep them seperated all the time unless you are hot on voyeurism... Really, it happens in a flash and once it happens there you are.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It happens in a flash if the dog is a scrawney, flea bitten hinze 57, who can scale six foot fences without being seen. 

If you are purposely breeding a GSD to a GSD, then it can take FOREVER!!!! 

Butts are sniffed, the female walks around for a while with a second longer, fuller tail following her. The male starts to mount and she moves away and does not allow him. He tries to mount her head. He mounts, she whines, he jumps off. She mounts him to show him how it is done. I think Dubya was following Arwen for a couple of days, every time she sat down he would step on her tail to get her back up. Eventually, he wore her out and was able to do the job. 

I think you would have to have a pretty accomplished male and a willing female to be able to complete the act while you were in the room supervising and did not want it to happen.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Uh, no you don't need a pretty accomplished male & especially willing female while you are in the room and don't want it to happen. 
From my youth I have a fully embarassing laundromat experience to the contrary.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

When I was a kid our neighbours had a female dachshund that was mounted by a GSD - the two pups were little devils and very quickly outgrew their momma, who was totally stressed trying to get them to behave.


----------

